# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Pil vergeten!

## vlekje

wie kan me helpen!!!! ben een beetje dom geweest :Frown:  slik namelijk de pil en vergeet m dus nooit!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
maar afgelopen donderdag weet ik niet meer zeker of k m had genomen maar toen ik zaterdag m in wilde nemen zag ik dus dat dond vrij en zat niet ingenomen was.....nu heb ik dus wel sex gehad :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  dond en vrijdag het is in me laatste week!!!! oh oh zit echt niet te wachten op een zwangerschap maar wie kan mij vertelle of de kans zooo groot is dat het wel zo is of dat het niet erg is (heb geen condoom gebruikt) heb al heel lang relatie wie o wie helpt me 

ps:had gister ook beetje bloed verlies....weet het niet hoor wat kan k doen,wil geen baby maar ook geen abortus....

desprate!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pilvraagjes

In de laatste week van je strip wordt je niet zwanger. Dat is net als sexen in de stopweek, dat mag ook. Geen zorgen maken dus. Dat bloedverlies zal zijn doordat je lichaam gewoon ongesteld ging worden aangezien het al een paar dagen zonder pil zat.

----------

